# Spring Cruise and Curry, 17th April 2016



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

On special request we're going to sample some favourite TT driving roads during our Spring Cruise, leaving the Wizard Tea Rooms at 11:00am sharp.

The Wiazard Tea Rooms, Alderley Edge; post code for your sat nav SK10 4UB

http://www.visitcheshire.com/eating-out ... ms-p108981

If you fancy a bite to eat before we "hit the roads" make sure you arrive in good time to sit down for bacon sarnies or whatever you delight in.

The real fun starts once we leave the tea rooms heading into the Pennines










Some of the best driving roads anyone can think of will take us to the Rising Sun in Middleton for a well earned rest.

http://www.therisingsunmiddleton.co.uk/

You may want to explore the surroundings or enjoy their famous home cooked foods and cask ales.
I've booked a table for us for 1pm.

Now that you are well rested and ready for more action behind the wheel it's time to head to our next stop on route, Tittesworth Reservoir at Meerbrook:










After enjoying some more twisty windy roads we'll relax at our well known curry house, the Viceroy in Bollington for a tantalising tickling of your taste buds.
http://www.viceroyindian.com/bollington/










So who fancies joining me on Sunday, 17th April, for a cruise and a curry 

*Curry Cruisers*

Dani and Rainer (Rainer meal only)
John 
Jonathan
Simon and Sharon (meal only)
Hak and Ashraf
Jase and Caroline
Nadim and Friend
Phil and ?Sue?
Diarmuid ?
Peter and Simon
Richard (meal only)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds good - count me in - thanks Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Trust you wanting a curry :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Off course :twisted:


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Dani,

Long time no see :roll: hope is all well with you, could you please put me and my fellow tt mate Ashraf down for the cruise too, let's hope we get a nice and dry weather on the day if not i will be getting plenty of it on the 21st when i go to istanbul :lol: looking forward to it already. See you all soon!

Hak


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Count us in please Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Manchesturk said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Long time no see :roll: hope is all well with you, could you please put me and my fellow tt mate Ashraf down for the cruise too, let's hope we get a nice and dry weather on the day if not i will be getting plenty of it on the 21st when i go to istanbul :lol: looking forward to it already. See you all soon!
> 
> Hak


Great stuff Hak [smiley=dude.gif]

I'm looking forward to have you and Ashraf "on board" 8)




Templar said:


> Count us in please Dani


Marvellous Jase! 
It'll be good to catch up with you and Caroline


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Dani should make this one


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nadim_m said:


> Hi Danny should make this one


Perfect Nadim. See you a week on Sunday


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you please add us to the list Dani.

We intend one meeting you at The Rising Sun this time so it would be great if you can let me know roughly when you'll be there.

Cheers.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Can you please add us to the list Dani.
> 
> We intend one meeting you at The Rising Sun this time so it would be great if you can let me know roughly when you'll be there.
> 
> Cheers.


Excellent Peter.

I've booked the table at the Rising Sun for 1pm. All being well we should be there a little earlier.

I'm looking forward to catching up with you and Simon on Sunday


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can't wait to see everyone. I'm hoping Bryony can come too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lets hope she will make it 

One warning already; pothole galore will be awaiting us! I've done a recce today and the roads didn't get better over winter


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Fingers crossed for fair weather too :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lets hope so Jase. So far, the BBC thinks it'll be sunny and 10C.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please add us to the list Dani.
> ...


That's great, we'll see you then.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > peter-ss said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=chef.gif]

I think I'll be going on another pothole hunt tomorrow just to be sure I hit every single one of them 

And I'm just putting some (different) questions together for _ Dani's Devious Clue Finding Mission_ :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

If anyone is interested in a elaborate lunch at the Rising Sun they would appreciate pre orders to speed thing up. Below are the menu choices:

*Starters*

Lightly Dusted Calamari -House Dressed Salad, Sweet Chilli Dipping Sauce & Lemon Wedge £4.95
To Share: Warm Camembert - with Red Onion Marmalade, Mixed Leaves & Warm Rustic Bread. £7.75
Field Mushroom Stuffed with Garlic and Stilton - on Mixed Leaves £4.95
Rosemary & Garlic Crusted Brie Wedges - Served with Mixed Leave and a Sweet Chilli Dipping Sauce £5.25
Grilled Black Pudding -Served on a bed of mixed leaves topped with a soft poached egg and finished with a Hollandaise Sauce £5.25

*Mains*

Meats
Trio of Sausage- Presented on a bed of Mustard Mash, with Peas and Onion Rings £8.95
Hunters Chicken - Chicken Breast, BBQ sauce Bacon and cheese served with salad and your choice of chips or mashed potatoes £9.50
Classic Honey Roasted Ham and Eggs - served with chunky chips and garden peas £7.50
Chef's Curry - Served with a Mini Naan bread and Mango Chutney £7.50
Chicken and Bacon Tagliatelle - Served in a creamy sauce with Garlic Bread £8.95

Fish
Doombar Beer Battered fish fillet -chunky chips, mushy or garden peas and tartar sauce £7.95
Golden Breaded Scampi - chips, garden peas and dressed salad £7.50
Moules Mariner - Mussels steamed in white wine, garlic and parsley cream sauce with warm rustic bread £9.50
Home Made Fish Pie - Served with Root Vegetables £8.95

Vegetarian
Mushroom Stroganoff - Served with White Rice and a dressed Side Salad £8.25
Vegetable Lasagne - With a Dressed Salad and Garlic Bread £8.50
Deep Filled Cheese & Potato Pie - A shortcrust round pastry pie with mature Cheddar cheese, potato & onion in a creamy Dijon mustard sauce, finished with sunflower seeds with Mash or Chips £8.25
Aubergine Parmigiana - Homemade tomato sauce layered with Aubergine, Mozzarella and topped with Parmesan, Served with a side Salad and Garlic Bread £8.95

*From the Grill*

8oz Rump Steak £12.75
8oz Sirloin Steak £14.95	
Mixed Grill - 4oz Rump, 4oz Gammon, Sausage, Chicken Fillet, Fried Egg £14.95 
All steaks served with chunky chips, onion rings, mushrooms and tomato
Sauces - peppercorn sauce or stilton and garlic sauce £1.50 each
8oz D-cut Gammon Steak-grilled pineapple, egg, chunky chips and garden peas £8.95
Owen Taylors' Hand Formed Burger £7.95
Chicken and Chorizo Burger-Served with Cheddar Cheese and BBQ sauce £8.95
All burgers served with chunky chips, homemade coleslaw and relish
Add cheese, bacon, Chilli or a fried egg to your burger for 95p

Please post your meal choices by Saturday please so I can ring through. Otherwise we might just have some sarnies bearing in mind that we're booked in for a curry at 5:30pm


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Weather looks good here and the forecast for tomorrow is for a good deal of sunshine too. Lets hope the forecasters got it right [smiley=sunny.gif]

See you all tomorrow at the Wizard Tea Rooms for our pothole hunt :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Dani

Coming with a friend tomorrow can we order

Starter

1 Rosemary & Garlic Crusted Brie Wedges

Main

2 Owen Taylors' Hand Formed Burgers both with cheese

Thanks see you in the morning


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nadim_m said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> Coming with a friend tomorrow can we order
> 
> ...


Excellent Nadim 

I think we can all order tomorrow now when we get to the Rising Sun as no one else seems to want to decide before hand [smiley=book2.gif]

See you and your friend at the Wizard tea rooms


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

What an eventful day it has been today for me and Ashraf , started with fixing the rocker cover gasket as it was leaking and found some oil in spark plugs  , whilst doing that painted rocker cover in matte black with high temperature paint and im quite happy with the end result 8)

We have tried washing our cars whilst it was hail stoning, because it was hail stoning we had to make it even more whiter with our snow foam :lol: it was a nightmare of a day to dry the cars out due to the weather [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hoping to finish cleaning the cars in the morning before we set off if the weather holds up for us. Looking forward to tomorrow, see you all tomorrow!

Hak


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like a really eventful day Hak 

Yes, we had some hail showers too; the forecast for tomorrow is quite good though.

I managed to get the car washed as well and I just finished the route books.










Now for a glass of wine and feet up. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> Looks like a really eventful day Hak
> 
> Yes, we had some hail showers too; the forecast for tomorrow is quite good though.
> 
> ...


Yeah our Lower back is non existent after that, now well deserved drink time [smiley=cheers.gif] 
see you tomorrow

Hak


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Manchesturk said:


> Yeah our Lower back is non existent after that
> 
> Hak


Personal Trainer to sort lower back problems in attendance tomorrow :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just washed mine too. Think I'll vacuum it in the morning - too late now. That food looks good Dani - can't eat too much because of you know what later :twisted:


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Not had time to wash mine, looking a bit like it's been in WRC!

See you all tomorrow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> That food looks good Dani - can't eat too much because of you know what later :twisted:


Yes, I would quite fancy that aubergine parmigiana but will refrain for the same reason: can't have two main meals a day [smiley=sick2.gif]



TT-Phil said:


> Not had time to wash mine, looking a bit like it's been in WRC!


Not washing the car before a cruise is the most sensible thing to do Phil. It'll only get dirty anyway 

Looks like a nice turn out tomorrow with four friends awaiting us at the Viceroy


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Mines rally brown at the moment so within keeping of the day....soon to be scrubbed up for the summer meets (if we get a summer).
Couldn't decide on food Dani because we'd /I'd eat everything. ..oh dear.
See you tomoz


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> Mines rally brown at the moment so within keeping of the day....soon to be scrubbed up for the summer meets (if we get a summer).
> Couldn't decide on food Dani because we'd /I'd eat everything. ..oh dear.
> See you tomoz


You're OK on all fronts Jase, car food and all 
As I said, we'll certainly get our cars dirty tomorrow and food .... Curry, nom, nom 

See you tomorrow


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > That food looks good Dani - can't eat too much because of you know what later :twisted:
> ...


That was the one I was looking at .... if you fancy sharing :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hope you all have a fantastic time! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Morning all 

Blue sky with the sun coming up over the houses while I have coffee with temperature at -2C.

See you soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> Hope you all have a fantastic time! 8)


Thanks Karen,
Shame you and Scott can't be with us! Don't work too hard in nice weather like this


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> if you fancy sharing :wink:


Me sharing .... never :lol:

See you soon. I'm off into the gym now 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well what a massive improvement on yesterday morning 8) might even call for a little top down action a little later in the day.
See you all shortly.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, great weather this morning. See you later


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Slight hitch, guys:

I've not heard back from Philippa at the Wizard Tea Rooms so I'm not 100% certain she expects us this morning. Just find yourselves a table. I'll be there around 10:40


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Running about 15 mins late my friend got attacked last night
Had to bring some stuff for him at hospital but will leave shortly


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear this Nadim"
Relax though, we'll wait for you


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Big big thanks Dani for putting another reason day together. enjoyable as ever :wink: 
Apologies for having to leave a little early from the Viceroy. ..look forward to the next one.
Great to meet up with everyone , some new and the usual crew.


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Massive thanks to Dani for organising a brilliant day out, certainly was a great day with a great bunch of people I really enjoyed myself, curry was delicious too yum yum :lol: I will upload the pics when I can. 
Hope to see you soon again!

Hak


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for a great day once again.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Dani for a great day out. Was really enjoyable. Safely back in north wales.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you all for joining me today to play in my back yard. I think we'll have to close it off in the future to other folks wanting to have fun to :roll:

Big shame we won't enjoy your company for much longer, Diarmuid, but I understand your reasons for deserting us (Rainer filled me in on details just now).

Oh and before I forget, there's a bottle waiting for Peter and Simon as we can't have you losing your bottle :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> Thank you all for joining me today to play in my back yard. I think we'll have to close it off in the future to other folks wanting to have fun to :roll:
> 
> Big shame we won't enjoy your company for much longer, Diarmuid, but I understand your reasons for deserting us (Rainer filled me in on details just now).
> 
> ...


Haha yes indeed. In work now until 8am. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Brilliant day out. Thanks for organising Dani. Excellent weather too 8)

Fab curry and company. Pictures to follow after a sleep [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Ashraf Mohmed (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Dani, please can you email me the route that we went on yesterday, thanks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ashraf Mohmed said:


> Hi Dani, please can you email me the route that we went on yesterday, thanks


Hi Ash,

Great to meet you yesterday 

I'll certainly let you have the details of the cruise but I don't have your email address ... just yet :wink: 
Please will you mail me at:

danwin49 at gmail.com (obviously you use the proper @ and no spaces)

I'll send the route out tomorrow or Wednesday as I'm snowed under with work today


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Many Thanks again Dani for organising a super day.

Apologies I couldn't join you for the curry but I had to head home and be responsible. I hope you all had a good time !

Karmann really enjoyed it too and she's taken some photo's which I will post up (If I can remember how to do it) once I have them.

Jonathan


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

Here are some pictures of our spring cruise and curry, sorry no picture of the curry as i was so hungry and too excited to think about pics ha ha :lol:

Hope you like them [smiley=dude.gif]

Hak


----------



## Manchesturk (Nov 16, 2014)

and more ....


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice one mate, thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Glad you all had a fantastic time, a nice line up of TTs! Thanks for sharing the pics Hak.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Many Thanks again Dani for organising a super day.
> 
> Apologies I couldn't join you for the curry but I had to head home and be responsible. I hope you all had a good time !
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming along Jonathan and Karmann, it was great seeing you both!

I certainly understand dog duties; after all Roxy is just curled up behind me in my office chair while I'm perched on a little stool next to my computer 

Excellent pictures Hak [smiley=dude.gif] brings back memories of a day gone all too quickly :roll:

Yes, the curry was really good yesterday and the best thing is, I still got half my main course in the doggie bag sitting in my fridge waiting to be enjoyed later


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Excellent cruise Dani, thank you for organising.  Good choice of roads, enjoyed the Cat and Fiddle even though the Scooby hindered my progress a bit! :twisted:

Good to see everyone 

Nice pictures Hak , thanks for posting


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry they were a long time coming but I've been a tab busy lately ...










































































































Throughout it all one man stood tall :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pics John...true to form you even got Dani doing her workout routine


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice pictures John 

But what happened to your camera ..... some pics seem to have the sky dropping off the side :roll:


----------

